# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Φουσκάλες στα κουμπιά

## SDrikos

Καλησπέρα.

Οι γονείς μου αγόρασαν μία ελεύθερη κουζίνα Pitsos (PHCB255040/01) στις 12/04/2012.
Εδώ και λίγες μ'ερες παρατήρησαν φουσκάλες σε κάποια από τα κουμπιά.
Τα κουμπιά είναι βυθιζόμενα και είνια καλυμενα από σκληρό διαφανές πλαστικό.
Αυτό το πλαστικό έχει βγάλει τος φουσκαλες.

Στην Πίτσος που τηλεφ'ωνησα μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν από που προέρχεται και θα πρέπει
να κανουν επίσκεψη στο σπίτιγια να το δούνε (με την απαραίτητα αμοιβη φυσικά).

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που  μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό το φαινόμενο?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ, ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΕΦΥΓΕΣ.

Βάζοντας 3 θέματα δε σημαίνει ότι θα πάρεις περισσότερες απαντήσεις.

----------

